# OC help



## true_lies (Jul 6, 2011)

Since im a newbie when it comes to OCing, need some help

I want to overclock my AMD Athlon 64 X2 BE 2300 (1.9GHz) 45W Brisbane
I know it can be easily overclocked to 2.5-2.7 GHz or 3Ghz in some cases but the problem is that the BIOS does not support OCing (branded PC). So im left with OCing through software. Since the chipset is nvidia, i've downloaded their nTune software for OCing. I want to know if software OCing is safe and reliable. if yes tell me how to go about it.

I've attached CPU-Z screenshots.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 7, 2011)

Software OCing is a no-no. Trust me, for the safety of your hardware.


----------



## true_lies (Jul 8, 2011)

Alright then. Taking your advice i didnt go for s/w OC.

I did some research and upgraded my BIOS to the Abit version. Then i tried my hands on OCing through BIOS.

I increased the CPU frequency from the stock 200MHz to 265 MHz step by step with the multiplier at 9.5. That increased my overall speed from 1.9GHz stock to 2.5GHz. I had to reduce the HT multiplier from 5x to 3x plus reduced the RAM frequency from 800MHz to 667MHz(according to an article somewhere on OC). Ran stress test with prime95, everything worked out fine. Idle cpu temp was around 30c and mid 40s on full load with stock HSF (see attachments). I cant change the voltages of the cpu or the ram since there is no option in the bios (greyed out).

What i need to know is:
1. Did i do everything right.
2. Should i go ahead and OC further
3. Is it ok to revert the Ram frequency back to 800 from 667


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes u did every thing right i dont think without overvolting further stable oc will be possible also 2.5 if stable is good OC with stock HSF if ur OC'ing  leave the RAM to 667 i dont think 667-800 will make much of a difference in performance i underclocked my 1333 to 1066 to keep things stable also use CPUZ to find out the RAM timings at 667 & verify it is using the correct ones
Run Wprime for atleast  30 min and monitor the temp using open hardware monitor


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2011)

@ true_lies :

1. everything seems to be perfect.
2. Try pushing more - there's no harm in trying
3. Keep the mes at 667 for now and do post a cpu-z screenshot of the Memory and SPD tab


----------



## true_lies (Jul 12, 2011)

cant seem to get it beyond 2.5GHz (unstable/frequent crash issues). i think i'll leave it at that. plus i'm getting better frame rates now in all my games together with my ATI Radeon HD5670 512 MB. the CPU-Z screenshots for memory and SPD tabs are attached.

one more thing. suggest a good amd quad core processor (65Watt max) for the same MB and will it be able to handle it along with DDR3 memory?


----------



## true_lies (Jul 12, 2011)

one more thing

i disabled AMD cool n quiet in BIOS settings. is there any harm in enabling it?


----------



## Faun (Jul 12, 2011)

Your temps are cool.


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2011)

true_lies said:


> one more thing
> 
> i disabled AMD cool n quiet in BIOS settings. is there any harm in enabling it?



it might / might not create some issue with the OC - enable it ( it reduces cpu clock and volt under idle to cool down the cpu ) and if it's creating no prob with the OC then keep it enabled - a little bit lower temp and a bit lower power consumption is always better


----------



## true_lies (Mar 25, 2012)

im re-igniting this thread.

as you can see above i had tried my hands @ oc a few months back. OCed an AMD X2 be-2300 from 1.9 to 2.5 GHz.

a few days back i opened up my cpu for cleaning coz of all the dust and took out the processor from the socket. on restart i found that the processor speed had reverted back to 1.9 GHz. i again OCed the way i did before. CPUZ shows the new clock settings but not the System info (see pic). 

Which one should i believe?

P.S. - not able to attach any pics. why is that?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 25, 2012)

Resetting Processor has obviously reset it to default I guess. 

Btw Did you cleaned & reapplied the thermal compound?


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2012)

true_lies said:


> im re-igniting this thread.
> 
> as you can see above i had tried my hands @ oc a few months back. OCed an AMD X2 be-2300 from 1.9 to 2.5 GHz.
> 
> ...



the CPU-Z reading 

BTW, what's the idle and load temp you are getting with OC ?


----------



## true_lies (Mar 26, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Resetting Processor has obviously reset it to default I guess.
> 
> Btw Did you cleaned & reapplied the thermal compound?



uhhh...yes i did



topgear said:


> the CPU-Z reading
> 
> BTW, what's the idle and load temp you are getting with OC ?



idle temp is in high 20s
after running prime95 for 30 mins, max temp was in the mid 40s (via SpeedFan).

'Off Topic'

why can't i attach any pics?


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2012)

those are really nice temps .. what's the ambient temps in your place ( or you are in a room with AC ) .. aim for 3Ghz and see if you can get to that speed.

as for image you can upload here 
TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------

